# Whats in a Vaccine?



## blujeenz (4/5/20)

I noticed that they've started trialing BCG vaccines as a CV19 treatment here in Cape Town and decided to drop a "vax" primer.
Incidentally, BCG has a bio hazzard warning due to containing a live, attenuated mycobacterial strain.

South African Professor Salim Abdool Karim had this to say regarding the BCG as a CV19 cure.


> “I asked our colleagues in China whether they saw any difference in patients who had BCG, and the answer was 'no'.
> 
> “Is BCG helping us? I would love that to be the case but I’m really sceptical that it has any influence. I will wait for the data to make up my mind firmly one way or the other,” Karim said.




For those of us who thought Trump was a moron for suggesting we inject disinfectant, lo and behold, some vaccines already contain detergents, imagine my surprise.

*Triton X-100*
A commonly used detergent in laboratories.[5] Triton X-100 is widely used to lyse cells to extract protein or organelles, or to permeabilize the membranes of living cells.[6]



Next up is *Formaldehyde*, another disinfectant.
When dissolved in water it is called _formalin_, which is commonly used as an industrial disinfectant, and as a preservative in funeral homes and medical labs. It can also be used as a preservative in some foods and in products, such as antiseptics, medicines, and cosmetics.
Also in the graphic is *Thimerosal* which contains mercury.




The porcine gelatin is as the name suggests, derived from pig skins due to being cheaper and more effective to produce as compared to the bovine variety.

Some other questionable vaccine contents are:
*MRC-5 *found in MMRV vaccines*.*
_The MRC-5 cell line was developed in September 1966 from lung tissue taken from a 14 week fetus aborted for psychiatric reason from a 27 year old physically healthy woman. The cell morphology is fibroblast-like. The karyotype is 46,XY; normal diploid *male*. Cumulative population doublings to senescence is 42-48. G6PD isoenzyme is type B.”

Source: Coriell Institute for Medical Research
_
*WI-38 *found in MMR vaccines*.*
_Developed in July 1962 from lung tissue taken from a therapeutically aborted fetus of about 3 months gestational age. Cells released by trypsin digestion of the lung tissue were used for the primary culture. The cell morphology is fibroblast-like. The karyotype is 46,XX; normal diploid *female*._

PDF table of excipients is from* CDC USA.
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dwarfy (4/5/20)

It’s frightening man. When our daughter was born the entire anti-vax movement came a light and my wife did some proper research of all the vaccines and its contents. Some even contain traces of aluminum. It’s frightening what people allow to have injected in them without even reading the contents thereof. We had to make the difficult decision on anti-vax and happy to report we have 2 extremely healthy kids and no issues to date. 

Won’t touch that stuff...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> It’s frightening man. When our daughter was born the entire anti-vax movement came a light and my wife did some proper research of all the vaccines and its contents. Some even contain traces of aluminum. It’s frightening what people allow to have injected in them without even reading the contents thereof. We had to make the difficult decision on anti-vax and happy to report we have 2 extremely healthy kids and no issues to date.
> 
> Won’t touch that stuff...
> 
> ...


Im like minded, I only cook in SS pots, forgot about listing the aluminum salts.
Dont know what I'll do if it becomes mandatory, guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Apparently Maine in the USA has passed a bill removing religous and philosophical reasons for vax exemption.
https://bangordailynews.com/2019/05...ous-and-personal-exemptions-for-vaccinations/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dwarfy (4/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> Im like minded, I only cook in SS pots, forgot about listing the aluminum salts.
> Dont know what I'll do if it becomes mandatory, guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.
> 
> Apparently Maine in the USA has passed a bill removing religous and philosophical reasons for vax exemption.
> https://bangordailynews.com/2019/05...ous-and-personal-exemptions-for-vaccinations/



Illuminatie sh#t that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> I noticed that they've started trialing BCG vaccines as a CV19 treatment here in Cape Town and decided to drop a "vax" primer.
> Incidentally, BCG has a bio hazzard warning due to containing a live, attenuated mycobacterial strain.
> 
> South African Professor Salim Abdool Karim had this to say regarding the BCG as a CV19 cure.
> ...


What I noticed when trump speaks...when something is unknown and there are no answers,just listen to him carefully. He can't keeps secrets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/5/20)

Resistance said:


> What I noticed when trump speaks...when something is unknown and there are no answers,just listen to him carefully. He can't keeps secrets.


I think he plays a long game, it seems like he gives the impression of being a bumbling idiot in order to expose the opposition, part of a chess master strategy i guess.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dwarfy (5/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> I think he plays a long game, it seems like he gives the impression of being a bumbling idiot in order to expose the opposition, part of a chess master strategy i guess.



Completely agree with you, I like the guy. You don’t become a billionaire, lose everything and then build it back up again by being a moron or dumb luck. All his moves I feel have been well executed. 

Reminds me a lot of Borris Johnson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz (5/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Completely agree with you, I like the guy. You don’t become a billionaire, lose everything and then build it back up again by being a moron or dumb luck. All his moves I feel have been well executed.
> 
> Reminds me a lot of Borris Johnson.
> 
> ...


I agree on the first part, I like what he's done regards the General Flynn saga.
My jury is still out on the Boris Johnson bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

I suppose things change as you get older. We refused the MMR vaccine for both of my kids as at the time the science was saying that one in 10 000 kids were suffering high fevers and some were developing autism. Bear in mind this was over 30 years ago. Now I don't know if we would be as vehement about not vaccinating as we were then. Polio and TB would be a yes, measles and mumps maybe no. Very conflicting when faced with a crisis such as we have now. We have been getting the flu jab for over 15 years and also had the Pneumonia jab a few years back as we were traveling overseas. As long as we have the choice to be selective, that is the main thing for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/5/20)

Our (SWAMBO and myself) personal opinion, IF/WHEN we have children, they will be vaccinated. Punt stop klaar. Nobody has to agree or disagree with us.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)

Had normal shots as a kid , and a flu shot once at work [mandatory] that made me double as sick as normal flu , so I tend to grin and bear flu rather than having flu shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)

Cool to know :
*The Round Scar Generation – How a Vaccine Defined a Generation*
http://appalachianmagazine.com/2018...eneration-how-a-vaccine-defined-a-generation/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Had normal shots as a kid , and a flu shot once at work [mandatory] that made me double as sick as normal flu , so I tend to grin and bear flu rather than having flu shots.



Mostly anecdotal but a lot of people experience this, myself included. However it rarely happens a second time supposedly because the body has learned not to over react. From what has been said one of the dangers of Covid 19 is that the body overreacts:
"
When a foreign agent — like a virus — invades the body, immune cells immediately communicate with one another to attack the virus. The cells secrete cytokines, which are “messenger” molecules that they use to “talk” with one another to initiate an immune response.

In some instances, immune cells continue to secrete cytokines even after a sufficient immune response has been mounted. Known as a “cytokine storm,” this overproduction of messenger molecules causes an excessive and destructive inflammatory response in the body."
"In the case of COVID-19, cytokine storms may be the reason why patients without underlying conditions or those who seem to be recovering suddenly experience severe respiratory distress syndrome."

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Had normal shots as a kid , and a flu shot once at work [mandatory] that made me double as sick as normal flu , so I tend to grin and bear flu rather than having flu shots.


Had the flu shot twice, off in bed for 3 weeks both times, normal flu, 3 - 4 days and done. One colleague ended up in hospital when he tried it Second time, so I’m also a grin and bear it guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Same here. Got sick for almost a year with the flu vaccine. Without it I went through winter in short sleeves.
It was semi compulsory the part where you had a choice was left out till I said something.
As for the marks on my arms from vaccinations when I was toddler, brought up some interesting questions from the kids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/5/20)

I get flu shots yearly, first time, was sick as a dog for about 2 weeks, now I get mild flu-like symptoms for 2-3 days afterwards and then I'm good to go. Went from being constantly sick during the flu seasons to at most 2 times a year, some years 1 or none. And between all the 'bugs' that SWAMBO has brought home, we've built up quite the tolerance over the years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

